# Website for cubing



## spdcbr (May 3, 2009)

Hi guys, i've been thinking about making a website about cubing, with tutorials and everything. And I've decided to give everyone a place in it. So, here are the places:

M2/U2: Open
TuRBo: Open
3x3x3 Beginner: Written
3x3x3 speedsolve Fridrich: Yes, we can!
Roux: Open
Petrus: Shoot1510
Notation: byu
OH: Open

Black=Temporary video taken off and tutorial made.
Blue=not sent
Red=sent
Gray=Free

And, please, make it a video if you can.
That's all for now, and I'll add more later. Soon, from 2x2x2 to 5x5x5. Anyone interested in helping? We need to decide on a site address, I'll let you guys choose. By the way, I'm making it on freewebs.


----------



## Tommie (May 3, 2009)

I could definitely use a roux tutorial. Can`t seem to understand the official one.


----------



## byu (May 3, 2009)

You realize that there are HUNDREDS if not THOUSANDS of websites identical to what you're talking about, cube modifications, methods, beginners methods, etc.

Freewebs is definitely not going to attract a lot of people, and unless this website can contribue something that no other websites can, then it's probably not going to do very well.

But, if everyone disagrees with me, and this actually happens - I'll write the Roux tutorial. Unless you add BLD, then I want to do that.


----------



## spdcbr (May 3, 2009)

byu said:


> You realize that there are HUNDREDS if not THOUSANDS of websites identical to what you're talking about, cube modifications, methods, beginners methods, etc.
> 
> Freewebs is definitely not going to attract a lot of people, and unless this website can contribue something that no other websites can, then it's probably not going to do very well.



It's not exactly meant to be a famous website I was just thinking it could be something where everyone could work together.


----------



## byu (May 3, 2009)

That's called the wiki.


----------



## spdcbr (May 3, 2009)

byu said:


> That's called the wiki.



It's not exactly a whole cubing site. I don't care if no one likes the idea, it was just a proposal.


----------



## byu (May 3, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > That's called the wiki.
> ...



Well again, I'm one person and I don't know what everyone else might think. My opinion is that it's not really necessary and the wiki serves almost the same purpose.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 3, 2009)

I think it would be good, as long as you can find something to differentiate it from all other cubing sites. I wonder how hard it would be to write a program that turns all algorithms posted into animations...


----------



## spdcbr (May 3, 2009)

We could post youtube videos linked to it?


----------



## byu (May 3, 2009)

I think JTW2007 was thinking of something more on the lines of a java animation.


----------



## spdcbr (May 3, 2009)

byu said:


> I think JTW2007 was thinking of something more on the lines of a java animation.



Oh, but I had an idea,we could make it sort of a thing where people chat together?

EDIT: Enough of this, what will be the website address?


----------



## spdcbr (May 3, 2009)

http://members.webs.com/Signup/ 
Which template should I use?


----------



## Rubikgenius (May 3, 2009)

Not to be mean or anything, a webs website is not going to attract visitors to your website. Here is why:

1. Search engines- Google, yahoo, etc. do not index webs websites. For me that is probably the biggest source of traffic. 

2. Advertisements- Webs is full of advertisements and popups. I find them annoying

If you really want to do this, I would suggest buying a domain and getting some webshosting. Of course, you will have to pay.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 3, 2009)

http://www.free-webhosts.com/

a giant list of webhosts, of which many are adless


----------



## shelley (May 3, 2009)

How is the wiki not a "whole cubing site"? It's probably more comprehensive than yours will ever be.


----------



## jcuber (May 3, 2009)

Rubikgenius said:


> Not to be mean or anything, a webs website is not going to attract visitors to your website. Here is why:
> 
> 1. *Search engines- Google, yahoo, etc. do not index webs websites. For me that is probably the biggest source of traffic*.



Not true. I forget how, you can get your website listed for free on google search results pertaining to your site. It isn't the best, but it works. My website is on it, www.jcuber.webs.com


----------



## holypasta (May 3, 2009)

i'll write beginner's 3x3.


----------



## spdcbr (May 3, 2009)

Three methods avaliable: Petrus, Fridrich, and Roux.


----------



## spdcbr (May 3, 2009)

holypasta said:


> i'll write beginner's 3x3.


Sure. Send it to me at: [email protected]
Add images and stuff. Anyone want to do the notation page?


----------



## byu (May 3, 2009)

Can I do notation and BLD?


----------



## holypasta (May 3, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> holypasta said:
> 
> 
> > i'll write beginner's 3x3.
> ...



when should i have it done?


----------



## shoot1510 (May 3, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> holypasta said:
> 
> 
> > i'll write beginner's 3x3.
> ...



I'll do Petrus 3x3


----------



## spdcbr (May 3, 2009)

byu said:


> Can I do notation and BLD?



Sure. Email me at: [email protected]

http://completecubing.webs.com/ 
We need a lot more than this.


----------



## spdcbr (May 3, 2009)

holypasta said:


> spdcbr said:
> 
> 
> > holypasta said:
> ...


Soon as possible. I understand if you have other things to do.
Shoot1510 can do the petrus.
http://completecubing.webs.com/


----------



## Hakan (May 3, 2009)

Oh my.

It totally amazes me every time how very unexperienced cubers are prepared to make tutorials for methods they haven't fully mastered. This results in poor understanding of the method, and finally deciding to reject it.

Please remember this: Learning requires an adequate teacher. If you are not capable of providing a useful guide, then don't attempt to.


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 3, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> Hi guys, i've been thinking about making a website about cubing, with tutorials and everything. And I've decided to give everyone a place in it. So, here are the places:
> 
> Cube Modifications: Open
> 3x3x3 BLD: Open
> ...



i already have beginner vids made on youtube.. and on my personal site..


----------



## spdcbr (May 3, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> spdcbr said:
> 
> 
> > holypasta said:
> ...





puzzlemaster said:


> spdcbr said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, i've been thinking about making a website about cubing, with tutorials and everything. And I've decided to give everyone a place in it. So, here are the places:
> ...


So? I'm sure there were beginners tutorials before that. That's like telling yourself that you should have never made it.


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 3, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > spdcbr said:
> ...



Naturally there were videos before that.. I was simply suggesting that if you wanted to use them you could. And please make assumptions that are intelligent.


----------



## Siraj A. (May 3, 2009)

Hakan said:


> Oh my.
> 
> It totally amazes me every time how very unexperienced cubers are prepared to make tutorials for methods they haven't fully mastered. This results in poor understanding of the method, and finally deciding to reject it.
> 
> Please remember this: Learning requires an adequate teacher. If you are not capable of providing a useful guide, then don't attempt to.


----------



## Rubikgenius (May 3, 2009)

I can do something if you provide a link back to my site


----------



## spdcbr (May 3, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> spdcbr said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...


Sorry. I thought you were lecturing me on not making it. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 3, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > spdcbr said:
> ...



No problem. Glad we worked that out fast  feel free to use any videos from my site or youtube channel.


----------



## spdcbr (May 3, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> spdcbr said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



Thanks, you're a huge help. What's your youtube channel?

EDIT: Nevermind, I found it in your profile.


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 3, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > spdcbr said:
> ...



kk use w/e u need


----------



## JLarsen (May 3, 2009)

You can use the two links in my sig for anything petrus related. I only do advanced stuff though so idk how much that will help.


----------



## JLarsen (May 3, 2009)

Hakan said:


> Oh my.
> 
> It totally amazes me every time how very unexperienced cubers are prepared to make tutorials for methods they haven't fully mastered. This results in poor understanding of the method, and finally deciding to reject it.
> 
> Please remember this: Learning requires an adequate teacher. If you are not capable of providing a useful guide, then don't attempt to.


What he said.


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 3, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Hakan said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my.
> ...



i agree with what he said.. i'm not calling myself a good teacher or a master.. but i think that i know what i'm doing with the tutorial that i post for the 3x3.. i'm not trying to sound cocky if that's how it comes across.. i think that i sound like i know what i'm doing... could someone else please give me their opinion?


----------



## Stefan (May 3, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> *i'm not calling myself* a good teacher or *a master*


Um, yeah ... what's your username again?


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 3, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > *i'm not calling myself* a good teacher or *a master*
> ...



i stand corrected... my username was the first thing that came to mind... speaking of which.. any way to change my username?


----------



## Lofty (May 3, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Hakan said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my.
> ...



agreed as well. 
Of all of you the only ones I actually know who you are is byu. 
What times or qualifications do any of you have that would make me want to use your site over any other? There are so many cube sites out there that are just blah, what will make this better than them?


----------



## spdcbr (May 3, 2009)

puzzlemaster is doing the begginers tutorial holy pasta


----------



## byu (May 3, 2009)

I never sent my blind tutorial? Why do you say it was sent?


----------



## spdcbr (May 3, 2009)

byu said:


> I never sent my blind tutorial? Why do you say it was sent?



I said that you would do it so I took the one that was already on on youtube. Sorry i didn't tell you.

EDIT: Yay! I got permission from Dan Brown to put his beginner tutorial on my site!


----------



## byu (May 3, 2009)

Oh, OK, thanks. I'll get you the notation really soon.


----------



## spdcbr (May 3, 2009)

byu said:


> Oh, OK, thanks. I'll get you the notation really soon.



Thanks, take your time on the notation.


----------



## spdcbr (May 4, 2009)

Check out the updated one in my signature.


----------



## holypasta (May 4, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> puzzlemaster is doing the begginers tutorial holy pasta



i'll do fridrich.


----------



## holypasta (May 8, 2009)

i'll take beg. 4x4 as well (not reduction or K4 or Cage... not sure what it's called)


----------



## holypasta (May 8, 2009)

nevermind. i just realized i fail at teaching.


----------



## Gparker (May 8, 2009)

holypasta said:


> nevermind. i just realized i fail at teaching.



why triple post about it?


----------



## blah (May 8, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> EDIT: Yay! I got permission from Dan Brown to put his beginner tutorial on my site!



That's a joke right?

RIGHT?


----------



## Faz (May 8, 2009)

Wow - I am the 10 millionth visitor, and have won a prize!!!!
This site is popular.


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 8, 2009)

blah said:


> spdcbr said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Yay! I got permission from Dan Brown to put his beginner tutorial on my site!
> ...



I dont think so lol.. I just got bumped by dan brown...


----------



## Cride5 (May 8, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> spdcbr said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



This has to be the deepest quote pyramid I've seen  Anyone mind if I add another layer


----------



## byu (May 8, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > spdcbr said:
> ...



Don't put dan browns tutorial on your site!!!!!


----------



## Lofty (May 8, 2009)

byu said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



Yet another reason why this is a failed site.


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 8, 2009)

Lofty said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



lol yea i was like o jeez... i got beat by dan?


----------



## spdcbr (May 8, 2009)

Calm down. I'll take it off as soon as I finish the written one. byu, when willl you get me the notation?


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 8, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> Calm down. I'll take it off as soon as I finish the written one. byu, when willl you get me the notation?



wow lol i just got told to calm down?! wtf? i'm simply saying that it's better to have a more credible tutorial up while you're writing one...


----------



## spdcbr (May 8, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> spdcbr said:
> 
> 
> > Calm down. I'll take it off as soon as I finish the written one. byu, when willl you get me the notation?
> ...



Geez, I was talking to byu cause he said: DON'T PUT DAN BROWN'S VIDEO ONTO YOUR SITE

EDIT: By the way, how could you call your tutorial a beginners tutorial? It introduces OLL and PLL!?!?!


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 8, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > spdcbr said:
> ...



um i don't think that what i teach is too complicated.. i would consider that a beginner tutorial.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 8, 2009)

NO DAN BROWN! NO! 

NO!

I may be able to contribute various alternate algs for some of the methods. Maybe we could make a section on obscure/alternative algorithms.


----------



## byu (May 8, 2009)

Spdcbr- notation will be done hopefully by tomorrow


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 8, 2009)

the first part of Dan's tutorial isn't that bad

Just redo the LL and it'll be fine


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 10, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> the first part of Dan's tutorial isn't that bad
> 
> Just redo the LL and it'll be fine



I think the ideas of simple OLL or PLL would be reasonable.


----------



## Rubikgenius (May 10, 2009)

Not to be mean, I would suggest moving your site to 110 mb, because it is an ad free free hosting site


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 10, 2009)

I want to do the fridrich speedsolve site. anyone else?


----------



## spdcbr (May 10, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> the first part of Dan's tutorial isn't that bad
> 
> Just redo the LL and it'll be fine


 I agree



puzzlemaster said:


> I think the ideas of simple OLL or PLL would be reasonable.


 Too advanced for a beginning cuber.



Rubikgenius said:


> Not to be mean, I would suggest moving your site to 110 mb, because it is an ad free free hosting site


Sure. Where can I acess the site.



byu said:


> Spdcbr- notation will be done hopefully by tomorrow


Thanks.



Yes said:


> I want to do the fridrich speedsolve site. anyone else?


 Sure, you do it.


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 10, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > I think the ideas of simple OLL or PLL would be reasonable.
> ...


I disagree...it isn't difficult to understand... maybe show the petrus LL..



Rubikgenius said:


> Not to be mean, I would suggest moving your site to 110 mb, because it is an ad free free hosting site





spdcbr said:


> Sure. Where can I acess the site.


www.110mb.com


----------

